# Neo. falcata 'Kyobijin'



## Heather (May 29, 2011)

Anyone familiar with this one or is it a hybrid/total scam? Can't find any info on it. No I'm not interested but the coloring is curious. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/290568928005/?clk_rvr_id=236137205374&afsrc=1#ht_1388wt_104


----------



## Hera (May 29, 2011)

I was thinking its a hybrid. He doesn't say so, but it looks suspicious.


----------



## Erythrone (May 29, 2011)

Looks like a hybrid to me too, but is very nice!


----------



## Sirius (May 29, 2011)

Where is Fischer when you need him?


----------



## Heather (May 29, 2011)

On facebook. oke:


----------



## Sirius (May 29, 2011)

I sent him a friend request two days ago. It's a holiday weekend, everyone is busy.


----------



## Lanmark (May 29, 2011)

It's a hybrid. It's a nice hybrid, but it's definitely a hybrid. http://www.geocities.jp/falcata_fuji/2-modoki-2.htm This website clearly lists it on its hybrid page.


----------



## Sirius (May 29, 2011)

Clearly...if you read Japanese. :rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (May 29, 2011)

Thanks, I thought so!


----------



## Heather (May 29, 2011)

oh yeah, I see! I don't know, but I see! 

And John - not me, I'm decidedly NOT busy. Wish I were.


----------



## Lanmark (May 30, 2011)

PHRAG said:


> Clearly...if you read Japanese. :rollhappy:



LOL...yeah, sorry. I didn't mean "clearly to non-Japanese readers" but it sure did sound like I meant it that way! Doh! Silly me! :wink: I just meant to convey the fact that they make no mistake about classifying it as a hybrid on their hybrids page. Non-Japanese-readers wouldn't know this, however, simply from a casual glance at the page. I don't read Japanese fluently either, btw, but since I am a Neo fanatic, I have made it my task in life to determine just as closely as possible what any and all of these Neo-related pages written in Japanese have to say.


----------



## Heather (May 30, 2011)

As it should be.


----------



## neo-guy (May 30, 2011)

A friend had this blooming last month. It was just stunning! The shape did look very Neo looking, but like the yellows (IMHO) there is probably some ascocentrum in the background.
Pete


----------



## Lanmark (May 30, 2011)

I wish I had seen this one for sale on eBay before the auction ended. I would probably have been bidding.


----------



## Hera (May 30, 2011)

Lanmark said:


> I wish I had seen this one for sale on eBay before the auction ended. I would probably have been bidding.



At $160 it was too rich for my purse.

BTW the hybrid page is fabulous. Wish we could get some of those over here.


----------



## Lanmark (May 30, 2011)

Hera said:


> BTW the hybrid page is fabulous. Wish we could get some of those over here.



I counted 12 on that page which I have seen for sale in the USA just within the last couple of years. :wink:


----------



## Heather (May 30, 2011)

I'll admit I'm kind of liking some of the hybrids these days. Just for something different and interesting. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Hera (May 30, 2011)

Lanmark said:


> I counted 12 on that page which I have seen for sale in the USA just within the last couple of years. :wink:



Enabler!!!!!!!!!!!oke:


----------

